# How much is wear/tear per mile?



## Kerplunkenstein (Sep 3, 2015)

I drive a 2009 Civic EX. I'm thinking its .23 cents a mile before gas, anyone know?


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Kerplunkenstein said:


> I drive a 2009 Civic EX. I'm thinking its .23 cents a mile before gas, anyone know?


Jesus Christ....

You can run brand new cars for 23 cents per mile before gas

Heck you can lease a fully warrantied bimmer or mercedes and pay 20 cents per mile limit overages


----------



## 1rightwinger (Jul 13, 2015)

It really depends on the vehicle. And are you talking wear and tear as far as routine maintenance and estimated repairs? Or are you talking the decrease in the value of your vehicle for Miles that you have added to it? Those are two separate things. For the decrease in value take your car now with the current mileage and go to edmunds.com or Kelley Blue Book. Put in all your details and check the value of it. Now do it again and ad on something like fifty thousand miles. Now take the difference in price and divided by 50000 miles. That is a fair way to estimate how much your car decreases in value per mile driven because that is based on actual sales from your area. Sure there is a variance but that should be somewhat close. Then estimate how many miles you go per oil change and how much it costs to change your oil. Do the math. Do the same for tires brakes suspension anything like that that needs to be replaced after so many miles also include transmission fluid changes differential oil changes etcetera.

My calculation for my vehicle comes to approximately $0.08 per mile.


----------



## Jimmy Bernat (Apr 12, 2016)

Your figure is probably too high, I bet for your Civic it's probably more around 6-10 cents a mile depending on age and how well it's been maintained. Especially since it's pretty much fully depreciated at this point , also think about when you resell it there isn't a a big price difference for an 09 civic with 120k miles or 160kmiles . Cars like Civics and Camrys don't get that close of attention to the miles they have in the used car market

Your 23 cents a mile per cost sounds about right if you're included gas , and insurance


----------



## 1rightwinger (Jul 13, 2015)

yes 6 to $0.10 at the most. Sounds about right for cost a tattoo vehicle per mile. But $0.23 including gas and insurance for a civic? That is still too high. Not sure where located or what your gas cost is but even at $2.40 a gallon the gas cost for a civic is what around 7 to $0.08 a mile? I think you get around 30 miles per gallon right? Cost of insurance per mile? That is very very negligible. I don't even count it because if you over part time and have your car anyhow and already have an insurance policy it is already a fixed cost for you and there is nothing extra because you are doing Uber. Unless you have extra insurance for Uber then you can do the math on that but it should not be more than a penny or so per mile. Depending on how many miles you do I guess. So yeah the total cost seems like it should be around 14 to 16 cents per mile something like that.


----------



## Gordiano (Sep 20, 2016)

Kerplunkenstein said:


> I drive a 2009 Civic EX. I'm thinking its .23 cents a mile before gas, anyone know?


Any relation to Karen Stein?


----------



## CM30518 (Jan 10, 2017)

In addition to just wear and tear, You can drop in what your annual car payments are, and miles you drive, imo. .25 seems more accurate than .06, unless you won the car.


----------



## Kerplunkenstein (Sep 3, 2015)

I didn't win the car, but I do own it outright.


----------



## Dontmakemepullauonyou (Oct 13, 2015)

Even if it's $0.10 to run your car. Always ALWAYS take the max IRS write off of $0.54. Don't be an idiot.


----------



## Jimmy Bernat (Apr 12, 2016)

Dontmakemepullauonyou said:


> Even if it's $0.10 to run your car. Always ALWAYS take the max IRS write off of $0.54. Don't be an idiot.


Exactly but at the same time some people just want to know their actual cost of business for them selves. I keep a very detailed spreadsheet, every week I know how much I made per hour, per total mile, and per ride. I also know my average expense for all 3 
In any business keep good books is a necessity, I claim the IRS milage but my actual cost of doing business is far less


----------

